# Trivia 12/14



## luckytrim (Dec 14, 2018)

trivia 12/14
DID YOU KNOW...
Russia has eleven time zones...
China uses One !


1. Re; ‘Iron Man’ ;
When not in his guise as Iron Man what is his  name?
2. What do all these have in common? Lansing, St. Paul,  Jackson, Jefferson
City ?
3. Who wrote about a goose that laid Golden Eggs  ??
(Correct Spelling, Please...)
4. In 1883 the Boston Red Stockings changed their name to The  Boston
Beaneaters; tell me what this club has been known as since  1966.
  a. – Boston Red sox
  b. – Atlanta Braves
  c. – St. Louis Cardinals
  d. – Texas Rangers
5. In what year did the Chernobyl disaster occur?
6. Which winner of eight Grand Slam singles titles was a  victim of a an on
court attack when she was stabbed in the back by an obsessed  fan in 1993 ?
7. 'Bonanza' star Lorne Green recorded a 1964 hit record ;  what was the 
title ?
8.  Ceratonia siliqua is often used as an alternative to  chocolate. What is 
it's more common name ?
(Hint; Starts with 'C')

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Black Mamba is the only creature that exclusively eats  other snakes and
nothing else.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Tony Stark
2. All are the Capital of their States
3. Aesop
4. – b
5. – 1986
6. Monica Seles
7. 'Ringo'
8. Carob

CRAP !!
The black mamba eats a variety of prey including small birds  and mammals
primarily. It has been known to eat small chickens, bats, and  bushbabies (a
type of small nocturnal primate native to Africa). They have  been known to
eat other snakes as well — there are even reports of black  mambas eating
cobras.
To make this ‘TRUTH’, replace Black Mamba with King Cobra, and  replace
Exclusively with Primarily, and you’ve got the TRUTH  !
The king cobra's generic name, Ophiophagus is a Greek-derived  word that
means "snake-eater". Its diet consists primarily of other  snakes, including
rat snakes, pythons, and even other venomous snakes such as  various members
of the true cobras and the krait.


----------

